# Mayfly



## ronlane (Apr 7, 2020)

I really need to get a 65mm or a 100mm macro lens.

But this isn't too bad for stacking 4 shots.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 7, 2020)

Love the mirror image. Great detail.


----------



## weepete (Apr 7, 2020)

Cool shot, that's not a mayfly though, that's a crane fly!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 7, 2020)

Nicely done, sir.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 7, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Love the mirror image. Great detail.



Thank you.



weepete said:


> Cool shot, that's not a mayfly though, that's a crane fly!



It used to be fish bait when I was a kid. But this poor fellow decided to come in the house last night and that wasn't a good idea for him.



tirediron said:


> Nicely done, sir.



Thank you.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 7, 2020)

Let's try that again with the crane fly. (thanks for that). A few more images to the stack and a little post processing to clean up the mirror. Shooting in a light tent makes things a lot easier.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 7, 2020)

Ron, I really liked the first shot, but danged if your second shot isn't just spectacular!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2020)

We used to call them mosquito killers or mosquito Hunters, but they are indeed called crane flies. They lay their eggs in soggy ground and you can often find their larvae in your lawn.


----------



## weepete (Apr 8, 2020)

2nd is nice too, I prefer the muted nature of the first shot though, which is more natural.

I spent quite a bit of time as a teenager studying insects that trout eat then tying flies to replicate them. One of my art projects in school was drawing many of these insects in watercolours. 

In Scotland, (I  think the whole of the UK too) they are commonly known as daddy long legs. I think the insects that people in the US call daddy long legs we call harvestmen. Their imitations are very effective flies so I'd imagine the natural would also make a good dapping bait.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 8, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> Ron, I really liked the first shot, but danged if your second shot isn't just spectacular!



Thank you.



Derrel said:


> We used to call them mosquito killers or mosquito Hunters, but they are indeed called crane flies. They lay their eggs in soggy ground and you can often find their larvae in your lawn.



Yeah Derrel, I'm sure they are everywhere around here.



weepete said:


> 2nd is nice too, I prefer the muted nature of the first shot though, which is more natural.
> 
> I spent quite a bit of time as a teenager studying insects that trout eat then tying flies to replicate them. One of my art projects in school was drawing many of these insects in watercolours.
> 
> In Scotland, (I  think the whole of the UK too) they are commonly known as daddy long legs. I think the insects that people in the US call daddy long legs we call harvestmen. Their imitations are very effective flies so I'd imagine the natural would also make a good dapping bait.



Thanks Weepete. Yeah, what I've always called a daddy long legs here is more of spider related than fly related.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 8, 2020)

Very nice close ups. The Sigma 105 mm is reasonably priced and a good macro lens. GL.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 8, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> Very nice close ups. The Sigma 105 mm is reasonably priced and a good macro lens. GL.



Thank you Kirk. I can get a used Canon 100mm macro for about $300. If I was going to get a 105mm, it would be that boeka master that Sigma has. It is unreal but not good for macro.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 11, 2020)

caught another one last night and got up this morning to try some more. Used an 85mm and a 50mm lens with extension tubes.


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 11, 2020)

Nice set.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks @K9Kirk.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 11, 2020)

Ron, I love the close up of number two. Another great set.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks Jeff. Getting the 85mm and the 50mm out with the extension tubes was a good idea for sure. Get close but it was hard to focus stack and get all of it in focus.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 11, 2020)

I've been wanting to try some stacking but don't  have the time right now. Last time I tried it was tricky, but did have decent results. Would like to get better at it.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 11, 2020)

Jeff G said:


> I've been wanting to try some stacking but don't  have the time right now. Last time I tried it was tricky, but did have decent results. Would like to get better at it.



It's not too bad, and if you have PS it putting it all together is really easy now. For me it is the shooting it with the extension tubes. I'd like to play with that 65mm macro and a focus rail to try it.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 11, 2020)

A focus rail is probably not in my near future, but it's  on my like to have list, but then again so is the Nikon D850.  the good thing about photography is there is always something new to try.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 11, 2020)

I can understand that. I have a buddy that got a cheap on and now is considering sending it back and getting this one.  Sunwayfoto Macro Focusing Rail with Screw-Knob Clamp


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks for the link, not as expensive as I thought.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 12, 2020)

No problem @Jeff G. It's not the most expensive but not the cheapest either. Not sure of the build quality but not much in the way of moving parts either.


----------

